# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Gnter Lorch im Forum?

## Gast

Hi Leute,
verkauft der Gnter Lorch eigentlich so wenige Bretter,dass er hier im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben mu (siehe v.a. Materialkritik) oder macht sich jemand einen Spa und postet unter seinem Namen? Was meint ihr?
Gru
da Funk

----------


## Gast

ich denke er ist nen ganz normaler typ, der sich nach feierabend auch mal ein bier gnnt und dabei im netz surft. 

also weder noch, um deine fragen zu beantworten. btw: was hat das mit schleichwerbung zu tun? 

it's all about getting stoked + aloha>>>nik

----------


## Gast

klar, ich hab absolut nichts dagegen wenn der hier postet, aber wenn sich jemand nach nem starboard hypersonic erkundigt, und gnter dann antwortet, dass der lorch silver breeze ja so ein tolles brett ist, finde ich das schon merkwrdig (und das ist nicht das einzige beispiel) und bedenklich:
ein hersteller kann nicht in einem forum seine bretter bewerben,
es ist ja wohl vllig klar, dass er keine objektive meinung haben kann, er htte die bretter wohl kaum gebaut, wenn er sie scheie fnde...
die meinungen der anderen leute die hier posten sind natrlich auch subjektiv, aber zumindest kann man davon ausgehen, da sie um objektivitt bemht sind und keine finanziellen interessen im hinterkopf haben!

----------


## Gast

sorry, den thread hatte ich nicht gelesen. mein posting bezog sich auf sein statement zur surfbranche/boot-teilnahme.

is ja klar, dass er seine board gut findet. hehehe... 

find's aber okay - wenn er schleichwerbung ntig htte wrde er unter falschem namen drber schwrmen.

cheeers>>>nik

----------


## Gast

ich denke ja !
bemh mal die such funktion im materialforum,da hat er auf unzhlige themen ,die nach boad fragen, geantwortet,und immer einen unterschiedlichen lorch empfohlen,ber dessen qualitten er voll bescheit empfohlen.

Ich mein lorch is scho geil und sone berhmtheit im forum is auch cool aber sein urteil is in der tat frn ar*** :P
es sei denn du entscheidest loch-intern... dann is er DIE korife :P

----------


## Gast

Bedenklich fnde ich es nur wenn er unter alias Namen schreiben wrde.So wei jeder das es neben seiner eigenen berzeugung auch ein bichen Werbung macht.Ich denke mal das das auch legitim ist.Wir mssen bedenken das jede Meinung hier subjektiv ist und auch ein bichen Werbung fr sein eigenes Material ist.Aus dem Querschnitt der einzelnen Meinungen kann mann ja dann sehen wie gut ein Board tatschlich ist.Jeder der sich auch berufsmig mit Surfen beschftigt ist so denke ich eine Bereicherung fr dieses Forum (Oder hat sich hier je eine ber die Schleichwerbug von Travel&more aufgeregt?)Aloha

----------


## Gast

also im prinzip find ichs ja toll, wenn auch mal "bekannte" leute im forum mitmischen.

aber mich nervt diese werbung schon ziemlich.
wenn das schule macht, dann gibts in den foren bald nur mehr werbung! es gibt ja nocht 20-30 andere Segel und Board Hersteller.

Wenn von denen jeder hier Werbebeitrge schreibt, dann wre das Forum bald zugemllt!
und diverse reiseanbieter gibts ja auch!

Machts es so wie im Surf-forum, da gewerbliche Posts nicht erlaubt sind!

----------


## Wavesurfer

auf der eine seite muss ich zars recht geben; forums sollten nur zu meinungs/tips austausch dienen und nicht der werbung, allerdings finde ich auch nicht schlecht wenn hersteller mit meinungen versc. leute direkt konfrontiert werden.

aloha....

----------


## Gast

Ich hab echt nix gegen Hersteller in Foren und finde einen Meinungsaustausch schon gut.
Von mir aus sollen sie auch passende Tips geben. Aber halt mit Ma und Ziel und nicht in jedem Thread einfach ihre Produkte anpreisen, selbst wenn nach einem vllig anderen Produkt gefragt wurde!

----------


## Gast

Falls du auf die post betreff den Silver Glider ansprichst. Ich bin ein ganz normalo Surfer aus Nordhessen und schlichtweg begeistert von meinem Board. Ich habe gestern einem anderen Surfer der ein 120 liter Board suchte von meinen wirklich positiven erfahrungen mit dem Glider und der Firma Kchler Sport berichtet. Da ich mit anderen Firmen andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe bin ich nunmal zufrieden mit der art wie ich dort als Kunde behandelt wurde. Wenn dies zu Irritationen fhrt, das man mit einem Hndler auch mal glcklich wird, sollte das dem Handel allgemein zu denken geben.
So, Ich heie Uwe Puls und wohne in Fritzlar. Ich bin ein normalsurfer im Binnenland und Lorch. Ich bin nicht der Herr Lorch und machhe demnach auch keine Schleichwerbung.
Sollte jzz klar sein, oder?
Tsch, das UPU

----------


## Gast

hehe ne dich meinen wir nicht. den den wir meinen, der nent sich scho auch lorch ;)

----------

